# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Pregabalin for anxiety

## bradley1

Has anyone any experience wirh pregabalin for anxiety? I'm 10 days in just taking 75mg at night but aiming for 75mg twice a day. Worried that I'm feeling groggy and brain fogged just on night time dose and hoping these side effect will wear off?
Thanks

----------


## Total Eclipse

I've been on Lyrica/ Pregabalin for epilespy (and to help nerve pain and anxiety) as bonus side effect. It helped my anxiety, but worsened my groggyness. Took about 90 days to adjust. How are you feeling now?

----------


## bradley1

Hi!
I'm not sure how much the pregabalin is helping tbh tho im still increasing the dose slowly. I'm still getting some dizziness and i still feel a bit drunk and not quite with it sometimes. Im tired all the time but still not sleeping. Still having panic attacks and breathing difficulties. I'm only 6 wks in yet and like I said increasing the dose so perhaps still early days?
Thanks

----------


## Total Eclipse

It took them 15 months to get me up to 400mg, and for all side effects to go down enough to feel actual benefits. 6 weeks is deffo still pretty early!

----------


## bradley1

Wow 15 months is a long time! I'm currently off work sick and i need to get back! Has it been worth the wait for you anxiety wise?

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'm not sure of pregabalin.  For awhile I was trying GABA supplements and foods rich in GABA that would help anxiety, There's a type of brown rice that is specifically bred for a high GABA content.  It didn't help me much, unfortunately, but different meds for different heads etc

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Wow 15 months is a long time! I'm currently off work sick and i need to get back! Has it been worth the wait for you anxiety wise?



It was worth it anxiety wise. How are you feeling now?

----------


## bradley1

Still struggling. I'm 4 weeks on fluoxetine now as that's what i recovered on last time. Sleep still not good still struggling with breathing and just exhausted. It's a rough old ride

----------

